# Z3M Roadster suspension/ride height issue



## matt3932 (7 mo ago)

Afternoon All,

Recently bought a Z3M Roadster (1999), been after one for yonks. This one looked grand. Had the front springs and shocks changed as part of the sales deal (old ones were v heavily rusted).
When I collected the car, I noticed that it appeared to be riding a little high at the front but was on an uneven surface etc, so in the excitement of the moment I paid and off I went.

Subsequently measured the ride height at the front in the cold light of day and OSF is siting at 699mm against the spec height of 664 - with the NSF at 705 against the spec height of 664.

That puts OSF at 35mm too high, and the NSF at 41mm too high. Looks odd and drives odd too.

I've checked the part numbers - they appear correct (3133 222 84 74) for the springs. So its got the correct parts fitted as far as I can tell = yet its sitting well outside BMW's stated ride height.

Is this a "thing", or am I just special?

Would welcome your thoughts


----------



## ppointer (Sep 29, 2010)

Are you certain it isn't *31332228473 instead?*


----------



## matt3932 (7 mo ago)

As certain as I can be. The garage receipt says 31332228474, and the sticker I was able to remove from one of the springs matches that 8474 part number also.

The 8473 part number you reference says it should be for my car though....so now Im really confused!


----------



## ppointer (Sep 29, 2010)

In general, the spring controls ride height. I think you may have the wrong spring.


----------



## matt3932 (7 mo ago)

I understand that the spring controls ride height. But BMW themselves supplied the parts, and they are telling me that the 8474 part is the correct one. I watched them pull it up on their parts system.... can I ask where you got the 8473 part number from so I can challenge them?


----------



## ppointer (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is the link. I searched based on my 2001 M roadster:

BMW Z3 Parts | FCP Euro


----------



## matt3932 (7 mo ago)

Fantastic! I'll get back to BMW in the morning - thank you so much!


----------



## ppointer (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

